# Beware of recipes on the Internet



## Mad Cook (Mar 20, 2015)

Saw some Amalfi lemons in the greengrocers this afternoon so after discussion with the owner bought one to try. 

Had a look on-line for recipes and found a recipe for lemon tart. Said recipe involves a 9inch pastry case with a filling which, requires 6 Amalfi lemons, 4 whole eggs plus NINE egg yolks and half a pound each of butter and sugar.

And how many does this tart serve? It quite clearly states "Serves 2" !!!!

And immediately prior to serving you are instructed to sieve "ice flour" over the filling and grill until bubbling. I can only assume that this means icing sugar as rice flour wouldn't work and I can't find any reference to "ice flour" on google.

I think this is a lesson in taking internet recipes with a pinch of salt. It was on an apparently reliable cookery channel site too!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2015)

I've had the same type of experiences with poor recipes on the internet.  Every website and blogger who post's Julia Child's recipe for French onion soup has a different version of the actual recipe in her cookbook.


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 20, 2015)

Being new at all this, I've had much more success with cookbook recipes than the ones I find online.  

I have no grand desire to pay for things I can get for free, so online recipes - I was all about them.  When it doesn't work out, though, I can't be sure if it was me or the recipe, so I'm sticking with cookbooks for the most part.  Having a decent selection meant plunking down a big (for me) chunk of cash on eBay and amazon, but I'm glad I have them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2015)

I try to use the Rocklobster method, I read 4 or 5 recipes for the item I'm interested in and come up with my own version.

Anybody heard from that lobster lately, I miss his posts! 

I hope all is well in his end of the ocean!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 20, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to use the Rocklobster method, I read 4 or 5 recipes for the item I'm interested in and come up with my own version.
> 
> Anybody heard from that lobster lately, I miss his posts!
> 
> I hope all is well in his end of the ocean!


I tend to use that method too.

Yeah, I wonder what he's up to. I haven't seen him here since I came back. I miss his posts too.


----------



## Addie (Mar 20, 2015)

Didn't we just have such a problem the other day? The recipe called for self rising flour for bread making. An experienced cook would have questioned that immediately. 

At least new cooks know to look for forums such as ours to seek advice and gain know-how. And the very best advice any of us can give them is this thread. We often give several versions of solutions for their questions. But in the end it is an education that they are getting. There is more than one way to skin a cat as the saying goes. And we as a whole, show them all the ways to go about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2015)

I also collect several versions of a recipe and compare them.  Then I make a composite recipe to cook from.

Cookbooks tend to be more reliable as the recipes are tested a written.  You can't count on every person with a website to check and recheck recipes and test their preparation then their transcription to the internet.  

If I'm looking for a special recipe, I search reputable websites and ignore blogs.  I have found some very good recipes from blogs but that's more haphazard and I hate the way most blogs are structured so I avoid them.


----------



## Addie (Mar 20, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I tend to use that method too.
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what he's up to. I haven't seen him here since I came back. I miss his posts too.



The last time he posted was February 19 of this year. So he hasn't been gone too long.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 20, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> *I try to use the Rocklobster method, I read 4 or 5 recipes for the item I'm interested in and come up with my own version.
> *
> Anybody heard from that lobster lately, I miss his posts!
> 
> I hope all is well in his end of the ocean!



I usually do the same, and rarely use a cookbook anymore. 

I heard from Rocklobster a while ago and he was fine but really busy. I miss him too.


----------



## Addie (Mar 20, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I also collect several versions of a recipe and compare them.  Then I make a composite recipe to cook from.
> 
> Cookbooks tend to be more reliable as the recipes are tested a written.  You can't count on every person with a website to check and recheck recipes and test their preparation then their transcription to the internet.
> 
> If I'm looking for a special recipe, I search reputable websites and ignore blogs.  I have found some very good recipes* from blogs *but that's more haphazard and I hate the way most blogs are structured so I avoid them.



When I have looked at blogs, I find a lot of typos and missing ingredients in the recipes. I also notice that they haven't tested their recipe more than once. Some times they mention how the recipe came about due to an accident. There's nothing wrong with that. But did they do the recipe more than once or twice with the same results? And the blogs go on and on about their lives. Tell me about the food. I don't care where you and your girlfriends had lunch. 

When a publisher decides to publish a cookbook, they have along with the author, a lot of folks to test each and every recipe to make sure it works in the home kitchen. They don't have kids underfoot, have to stop everything to take the kids to soccer ball practice. The folks who work on the recipes are experienced cooks who do this for a living. I can't ever recall finding a recipe in a cookbook that had something wrong with it.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 21, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to use the Rocklobster method, I read 4 or 5 recipes for the item I'm interested in and come up with my own version.
> 
> Anybody heard from that lobster lately, I miss his posts!
> 
> I hope all is well in his end of the ocean!



I do this a lot.  Sometimes I mostly want some detail of the process, or to see what options there are in the process.  Other times I'm short some ingredient or seasoning, and need to see if what I do have will do the job.



Andy M. said:


> I also collect several versions of a recipe and compare them.  Then I make a composite recipe to cook from.
> 
> Cookbooks tend to be more reliable as the recipes are tested a written.  You can't count on every person with a website to check and recheck recipes and test their preparation then their transcription to the internet.
> 
> If I'm looking for a special recipe, I search reputable websites and ignore blogs.  I have found some very good recipes from blogs but that's more haphazard and I hate the way most blogs are structured so I avoid them.



I like sites like All Recipes, because of the user comments and suggestions.  I can quickly get a feel for whether it's something I want to do or not.  I always have to shake my head about some of the extremely negative comments, often from someone who made pretty silly changes in the recipe (leaving out a key ingredient, or adding something that changed it beyond recognition, etc) and then didn't understand that it wasn't designed to work that way.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2015)

I agree, I go to Allrecipes often for a particular dish I'm looking for.  I scroll through the ingredients and decide if it's something I want to make, with my own little changes, or not.  At least it's a base to go by.

I also find it funny when a reviewer makes changes to the original recipe to where it's no longer recognizable as the original, and posts their review on it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2015)

*Beware of recipes on the internet*

I figure recipes are ideas.  I too usually gather a few on the interwebs and combine them, or take them as "hints."  

Unless it's baking, which I really don't care for.  Then I just don't make it.  I make an occasional exception for banana bread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 21, 2015)

Not so much in their books, but Celebrity chefs on TV have made a mistake or two when describing the _proper technique_ for making things.

To be fair, there are good bloggers who really test their recipes, or use tried and true recipes that they've been using for a while.  But as has been said, there are bloggers who really know very little about cooking, but think they have all the answers.  Occasionally, on DC, we have had those people as well.  They usually go away fairly quickly.

In cooking, as in all things, a good dose of humility will allow you to post intelligent, well thought out posts, and to learn from others.  Now, I have to go make bread dough for home made pizza pasties tonight (like calzones, only better).

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I also find it funny when a reviewer makes changes to the original recipe to where it's no longer recognizable as the original, and posts their review on it.




Drives me nuts.  "I didn't have any canned tomatoes, so I substituted artichoke hearts.  I also subbed sugar for the vinegar.  It was awful, one star."


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't use cookbooks any more either. 

I review lots of online recipes usually to find a substitute for a usual ingredient I don't want to use, or, more often to find the combination of spices that sound good to me.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Drives me nuts. "I didn't have any canned tomatoes, so I substituted artichoke hearts. I also subbed sugar for the vinegar. It was awful, one star."


 
 Exactly!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 23, 2015)

I know it's so easy to google a recipe but I too now am wary. I suppose there is a reason why cook books /writers/chefs are successful because it is a skill , which you can learn , but to be able to teach people and to get good results I think is a real skill . There are so many bloggers now that I think a half decent recipe can easily get muddled . What makes sense in your head or in your kitchen may not make sense to others . Not everyone speaks English and there can be a little lost in translation (or a lot ) . My favourite cook in the UK is Delia Smith , she did indeed teach me how to cook and has written a series of How to Cook books which are exactly what anyone starting from scratch would need . You also can't assume  that everyone would know what an ingredient or method is , or how to substitute or adapt if an ingredient isn't available  . When the recipe is on the Internet then obviously we are viewing it from all over . It's a little minefield .


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2015)

Well done Andy M. 
I do the same and have made great curries. I have even had an Indian women complement me on my recipes. What Andy M does is great as it becomes his recipe to modify as he wants and publish as a solid recipe. I have put my first recipe in the ethnic forum Chicken Korma. Hope to get feedback.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2015)

This is why we have to test the recipes the Chefs develop for the company for which I cook for the photographer. I usually test the recipe first, or an element of the recipe to see if the steps are all there or if it works. I had a problem with the amounts in a recipe for Parisian gnocchi--if I hadn't tested how to make those first, the photographer would have been waiting for me to resolve that. I don't think I've tested one recipe where everything has been right or that didn't need to be tweaked to so that the instructions were clear or add tools needed to the tools list. When I develop a recipe, I have others test it as written before we schedule the photoshoot.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 23, 2015)

Since my passion is baking, I tend to follow a recipe exactly, especially the first time.  When I am looking to make something I compare multiple recipes for the same item to see if one of them looks out of whack.  I also look for user reviews, although many reviews are ridiculous, the star rating helps you decide quickly whether or not the recipe is worth trying.

Cooking, I'm usually just looking for inspiration with online recipes, things that I may not have cooked before, or want to make better.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2015)

Internet is full of people who love self gratification. The other day I found the borscht recipe on YouTube. I know thing or two about Borscht. The recipe was at best mediocre.  But the highlight of stupidity was the fact that guy was using bread knife to cut vegetables. And I could forgive that, if only he didn't recommend "a good knife like this" to cut everything. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Internet is full of people who love self gratification. The other day I found the borscht recipe on YouTube. I know thing or two about Borscht. The recipe was at best mediocre.  But the highlight of stupidity was the fact that guy was using bread knife to cut vegetables. And I could forgive that, if only he didn't recommend "a good knife like this" to cut everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



The first thing that would arouse my suspicion is if he didn't speak with a Russian accent. Like I keep saying, "If you want to make the very best, then go to the experts who make it for a living." Russians make Borscht for living. Not just to make a living. If you have an Irish accent and trying to tell me how to make Borscht, well.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2015)

Addie said:


> The first thing that would arouse my suspicion is if he didn't speak with a Russian accent. Like I keep saying, "If you want to make the very best, then go to the experts who make it for a living." Russians make Borscht for living. Not just to make a living. If you have an Irish accent and trying to tell me how to make Borscht, well.....



I'm not French but make really good crepes, and eclairs, and French omelets, and most of the Mother Sauces.

You don't have to be from Russia to make good Borscht.  But you do have to have a great recipe from someone who knows how to make it right, and we have that man in DC, right CharlieD?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## licia (Mar 25, 2015)

I search the internet quite often looking for a recipe. I consider many recipes a starting place where I can add or take away some things. However, with baked goods, I consider them scientific and don't change the recipe - at least the first few times. After that I may change parts of it but not the crucial ones.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2015)

licia said:


> I search the internet quite often looking for a recipe. I consider many recipes a starting place where I can add or take away some things. However, with baked goods, I consider them scientific and don't change the recipe - at least the first few times. After that I may change parts of it but not the crucial ones.



I don't get it.  I play with baking recipes just like I do with stove-top recipes.  For instance, did you know that adding two extra tablespoons of cooking oil to your favorite cake recipe results in a more moist, and better textured cake?  And how did I find that out; by playing with the recipe.  On the other hand, I had a recipe for carrot cake that gave me a cake saturated by oil.  I cut the amount of cooking oil in half and now have a moist, but not heavy carrot cake recipe.

And breads, I'm always experimenting with breads, adding different kinds of flours, nuts, extra vital wheat gluten, etc.  Sometimes I'll take my mom's white bread recipe, which is delicious, and change it by making it half white, half whole wheat flour.

Have you ever taken a TNT pie crust recipe and added sugar and cinnamon to the crust ingredients?  I have and the results were outstanding for that cherry pie.

And cookie recipes are taylor made for altering.  Take that famous Toll House cookie recipe, and add just a little water, and you have a cake-like cookie instead of a flat, chewy cookie.  DW loves the former, while some at out pot church pot lucks love the latter.  

Another time, I made home made butterscotch syrup and used that in the Toll House recipe instead of butter and brown sugar.  I tossed in fried bacon bits, and butterscotch chips.  They were absolutely gobbled up.

Baking, as with all other kinds of cooking can be as creative as you want it to be.  And if you really think about it, so can science.  Proven laws were at one time theories, and tinkering, tests, and recording the end results of the tests, also know as experiments, proved the theory.  So it is with baking.  Sometimes, the theory doesn't work, sometimes you discover something wonderful.  So, bring out you baking recipes, change them to your hearts content, and created new and wonderful baked goods.

My mother always told me not to play with my food.  I told my kids to play with there food every chance they got, withing reason of course.  When they were young kids, I gave them a novel way of eating a hot dog.  They had milk shakes, with plastic straws.  I showed them how they could use the straw to remove a plug of meat from the wiener, and suck it through the straw.  We were stuck in the car waiting for DW to get done with her "I'll just be a minute." shopping, which usually took an hour or more.  It kept the kids occupied with something new and novel.  So go ahead, play with your food.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2015)

Chief, I always add sugar to my pie crusts. I am not a big fan of pie crust, but without it, you have difficulty calling it pie. So by adding the sugar, it does add a bit of sweetness to match the pie. *Otherwise it is just flour, fat and salt that has been moistened a bit. * That sounds as bad as I find the taste to be. If I am making a Pumpkin Pie, I will add along with the sugar, a tsp. of Pumpkin Pie mix by McCormick. That really perks  up the crust. I have also done the same with the crust for an Apple Pie.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2015)

I take the same attitude as licia. When I (and probably licia) refer to baked goods in this context, pie crust and yeast bread don't count. It's the stuff where you have to be sure that the liquid, baking soda/baking powder, and acid elements balance. Get that wrong, and the cake or whatever won't rise correctly. Too many or few eggs, as well as the amount of fat can mess that up too.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My mother always told me not to play with my food.  I told my kids to play with there food every chance they got, withing reason of course.  When they were young kids, I gave them a novel way of eating a hot dog.  They had milk shakes, with plastic straws.  I showed them how they could use the straw to remove a plug of meat from the wiener, and suck it through the straw.  We were stuck in the car waiting for DW to get done with her "I'll just be a minute." shopping, which usually took an hour or more.  It kept the kids occupied with something new and novel.  So go ahead, play with your food.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I have to say that this is one thing I would not recommend to anyone, much less for kids.  Sucking that piece of hot dog through a straw can turn it into a projectile and shoot it straight down the windpipe.  It's a choking scenario just waiting to happen.  There are safer ways to entertain bored kids.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I have to say that this is one thing I would not recommend to anyone, much less for kids.  Sucking that piece of hot dog through a straw can turn it into a projectile and shoot it straight down the windpipe.  It's a choking scenario just waiting to happen.  There are safer ways to entertain bored kids.



None of us choked.  Adn there are different ways of sucking something through a straw.  The way I do it, I use the back of my tongue to seal against the back of the hard palate.  Then I lower my jaw to expand the space, thus creating a vacuum.  This draw whatever it is that I'm trying to pull through the straw into my mouth, and eliminates the possibility of me taking liquids into my trachea.  My kids do it the same way.

Placing your lips around one end of a straw, with the other end immersed in something that could go through it, and using the diaphragm to create the vacuum just invites problems.

Plus, that little plug of hot dog meat was very small and would not cause a serious obstruction, IMO.

That being said, I can see your point.  As a teen, I was siphoning gas from my car, to use in my motorcycle.  A good friend purposely laughed while I was doing it.  I got a mouthfull of leaded gasolene, and nothing more.  I made him siphon the rest of the gas.  He said ok, but that I had to leave the garage.  I waited about twenty seconds and burst out laughing.  He swallowed gas and had to have his stomach pumped.

I had just assumed he would siphon with the same tongue-seal techique that I used.  I was wrong.  Fortunately, he's alive and well, and we laugh about our misadventures to this day.

Just because I seal off my throat when sucking, that doesn't mean that everyone does.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## bakechef (Mar 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't get it.  I play with baking recipes just like I do with stove-top recipes.  For instance, did you know that adding two extra tablespoons of cooking oil to your favorite cake recipe results in a more moist, and better textured cake?  And how did I find that out; by playing with the recipe.  On the other hand, I had a recipe for carrot cake that gave me a cake saturated by oil.  I cut the amount of cooking oil in half and now have a moist, but not heavy carrot cake recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I see so many carrot cake recipes with 1 1/2 cups oil in them.  I have a recipe that uses half that and is fantastic.  




Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2015)

bakechef said:


> I see so many carrot cake recipes with 1 1/2 cups oil in them.  I have a recipe that uses half that and is fantastic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I have to admit that carrot cake is not one of my favorite cakes. And I love a bowl of cooked carrots mashed up with butter and salt. My sister used to make it all the time, and she had the same problem. Then someone gave  her a new recipe with less oil and she thought she was in heaven. It always came out perfect for her. And I don't see how a cake with 1½ cups of oil can be healthy. Why not just pick up the jug and guzzle it down.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 26, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have to admit that carrot cake is not one of my favorite cakes. And I love a bowl of cooked carrots mashed up with butter and salt. My sister used to make it all the time, and she had the same problem. Then someone gave  her a new recipe with less oil and she thought she was in heaven. It always came out perfect for her. And I don't see how a cake with 1½ cups of oil can be healthy. Why not just pick up the jug and guzzle it down.



Since when does anyone make a cake for their health anyway?  However, I agree that 1½ cups of oil is crazy.  I looked up a couple of recipes and at least one had 3/4 cup and was still raved about for moistness.


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Since when does *anyone make a cake for their health anyway? * However, I agree that 1½ cups of oil is crazy.  I looked up a couple of recipes and at least one had 3/4 cup and was still raved about for moistness.



How true! That reminds me. I have to make the Hershey's "Death Cake" next week for the Pirate. My grandson named it the Death Cake, because if anyone touches even a crumb of it when I make one for him, he will get his fireman's hatchet and cut their hands off. Then he will kill them after they watch him eat the whole cake himself.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

We may not make a cake for our physical health. We might bake one for our mental health. There's no reason that cake shouldn't have healthy ingredients in reasonable quantities. In moderation a "healthy" cake can be a reasonable part of a healthy diet.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely TL .


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are experienced in the kitchen, you can skim through a recipe and quickly decide if it's a workable recipe or not. I proofread any recipe, whether online, in a cookbook, or in a magazine. I find errors in all of them. And just like a novel or any other book, some recipe writers deliver a better, more cognizant result than others. I have a couple of cookbooks that looked pretty, but the recipes are written in such a complicated manner, all I can think is "I don't care if it will taste good or not, I'm not cooking from this one". On the other hand, I've found many blogs written so clearly and simply I almost feel as if the writer is standing at my left, handing out measured ingredients and helpful advice. YMMV.  





taxlady said:


> ...In moderation a "healthy" cake can be a reasonable part of a healthy diet.


That diet is my favorite kind: ALL things in *moderation*  It's how I lost 40+ pounds back in OH, and it's currently taking off the 40+ pounds that depression eating put back on when we moved to MA. Since I (think) I can see a return to home on the (distant) horizon, it's easy to eat moderately again.


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you are experienced in the kitchen, you can skim through a recipe and quickly decide if it's a workable recipe or not. I proofread any recipe, whether online, in a cookbook, or in a magazine. I find errors in all of them. And just like a novel or any other book, some recipe writers deliver a better, more cognizant result than others. I have a couple of cookbooks that looked pretty, but the recipes are written in such a complicated manner, all I can think is "I don't care if it will taste good or not, I'm not cooking from this one". On the other hand, I've found many blogs written so clearly and simply I almost feel as if the writer is standing at my left, handing out measured ingredients and helpful advice. YMMV.
> 
> That diet is my favorite kind: ALL things in *moderation*  It's how I lost 40+ pounds back in OH, and it's currently taking off the 40+ pounds that depression eating put back on when we moved to MA. Since I (think) I can see a return to home on the (distant) horizon, it's easy to eat moderately again.



I have noticed that when The Pirate goes into a depression, he will eat more. I didn't know it had a name. He is very easily prone to depression. Let two things go wrong in a row and he wants to hide from the world. Then he just wants to eat and eat. Thanks for the name. And now I have to figure out a way to call it to his attention without an argument. It may help stop the eating. Or at least slowing down on it.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you are experienced in the kitchen, you can skim through a recipe and quickly decide if it's a workable recipe or not...




But what if you're *NOT* experienced in the kitchen...

A novice cook may not detect a crappy recipe and make a lousy meal.  It could damage their self-confidence and desire to try again.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> But what if you're *NOT* experienced in the kitchen...
> 
> A novice cook may not detect a crappy recipe and make a lousy meal.  It could damage their self-confidence and desire to try again.


Good point Andy.

Novices should come here and try the recipes that other members write that have made with success.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> But what if you're *NOT* experienced in the kitchen...
> 
> A novice cook may not detect a crappy recipe and make a lousy meal.  It could damage their self-confidence and desire to try again.


I agree. I just forgot the second part of the two-part comment.  Yes, if you don't cook alot, you're screwed. But I have see professional recipes, printed in cookbooks or food magazines that are off-kilter too. There is less chance of getting a clunker from a pro source though.

About damaging their self-confidence? They probably didn't feel too secure with the concept of cooking to begin with. It took me a lot of falls before I realized ice skates and I were not compatible. I'm either more tenacious than some, or just plain clueless. Probably option b.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 27, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> But I have see professional recipes, printed in cookbooks or food magazines that are off-kilter too.



Exactly this. There are just as many duds in books as there are online. My success rate with online recipes is higher. But I still love reading cookbooks!


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2015)

And since we are talking about the internet, I just read this article about Jacques Pepin.

He had a mild stroke last Sunday. He has one more showing starting on PBS in the fall. Then he will stop appearing on TV. It will be his last show. He will also have a new cookbook coming out at the same time. By the way, he is 79 years old.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 27, 2015)

Speaking of carrot cake, well not really, I was at this couple for dinner and at the end they served tea and carrot Preserve. I was too curies not to try, though it sounded repulsive, I hate cooked carrots, it was delicious, absolutely delicious. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Speaking of carrot cake, well not really, I was at this couple for dinner and at the end they served tea and carrot Preserve. I was too curies not to try, though it sounded repulsive, I hate cooked carrots, it was delicious, absolutely delicious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Did ya get the recipe?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2015)

Carrot marmalade was an old farm wife "make do" recipe, it was cheaper than orange marmalade.  This recipe is similar to the old recipes I have seen.  This recipe uses fresh ginger, the old recipes tended to use dry ginger, cloves or cinnamon.

Old-Fashioned Carrot Marmalade | Tasty Kitchen: A Happy Recipe Community!


----------

